
A man is running for governor of California so he can run false Facebook ads - jsm386
https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/28/tech/facebook-false-ads-california-governor/index.html
======
metalliqaz
Hey it's worth a shot :) It's a stunt but anything that calls attention to
Facebook's BS is probably worth it.

It won't work. It should be clear to anyone that Facebook's policy is really
just for allowing the conspiracy theories that are loved by the political
extremes. At this moment in time, it's mostly for the right wingers. Zuck has
been meeting with prominent right wingers and I'm sure they've told him that
if he blocks their nut-job politics they will break up the company. He knows
the Dems want to do it, all that protects his monstrosity is the GOP, so they
are going to dictate the terms.

